# Dealers, Archers, Reps -Check Out Free Listing Auction Now



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

sounds like fun, pic looks good too.

stay stronge, shoot straight.

spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

**Martin girl NOT for sale**

...But, you can sell pretty-much any item that you find on Ebay for a fraction of the price. Items do not have to be archery or hunting related. Go to the closet or the garage and pull out those items you no longer have a use for...who knows what you might get for that old Bowling ball or the bike with the banana seat on it. Garden gnomes might also be a hot item. Heck a guy on Ebay sold "The world's largest french fry" for a couple of hundred bucks


----------

